# كورال البشاره : كنيسة السيده العذراء والملاك غبريال بشارع سيف بالاسكندريه



## boshaaaa (30 سبتمبر 2007)

كورال البشاره

بندور عليك ( حبك يكفينا ) :

http://www.4shared.com/file/25371905/b254ac74/__online.html

سامع همســــــــــــــــــــــك :

http://www.4shared.com/file/25372462/6007a2ec/__online.html

ليه بتبــــــــــــــــكى يا مريم :

http://www.4shared.com/file/25360973/91aad153/___.html

يا حســـــــــــــــنها ( تراث ) :

http://www.4shared.com/file/25360973/91aad153/___.html

انا مهـــــــــــــــــــــــما اكون :

http://www.4shared.com/file/25374202/17bb2604/___online.html

تى او هيــــــــــــــــــكانوس :

http://www.4shared.com/file/25374791/59bb0e1c/___online.html



رأيكم مهم جدا جدا جدا سواء حلو او مش حلو بس اهم حاجه الرد


----------

